# How-To create Cheap/Durable structures?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen LOTS of different ideas that could be incorparated into one style for inexpensive structures. I have most of my mainline down and now NEED Industries for ops. Therefore, can I get some suggestions for quick/easy and semi-durable structures? I plan to also use Solar LED's in them as well. Also would consider ordering windows from Colorado structures or someplace inexpensive.?
Hardy board with wood frame inside -heavily painted? 
Concreted foam for steps and base details?
painted foam? I am pretty good at making portals and bridges with this stuff!
Tar paper or real shingles for roofing?
I also have a stack of 3/4" plywood to use but afraid it will not holdup more than 1 season.

talk to me, does anyone have a system to mass produce some buildings? hehe

Thanks!


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I know you don't want to use roofing felt ( tar paper ) for roofing. 
This building has been out side for only 2 weeks before I took the picture.








It looks even worse now. 

On this one I used ceder fence boards









They both were put out side the same time


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You answered your own question John, Colo Model structures is about the most cost effective way to add buildings to your layout. He has a couple new ones now the Saloon, and one other besides all the others available. Ebay you can get some bargains once in awhile. I have 3 of his structures. Take a look here, which you probably already have seen but here's the link. Regal 

http://www.youtube.com/7485jerry#p/u/5/wDucDlRWNcI


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Blueregal, you can't beat the Colorado models for cost and durability. I think one of the reasons the buildings hold up well is that they are plastic, which resist mold, rot, etc., and you generally paint them so you provide some UV protection. I have about 8 or 9 of the buildings, some have been out for several years now, and they are holding up real well. Prices are very reasonable too.

Ed


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think any building or car that is to be left outside needs to be clearcoached with Krylon Painters Touch UV clearcoat. Its amazing how not UV protected todays stuff is for labeled UV safe.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

John- I recently built a sawmill out of corroplast. Corroplast is the stuff they use to make political signs, going out of business signs, etc. You can use some of that plywood as a substructure and then glue the corroplast to it. I painted the exposed parts of my mill with exterior paint, just to be safe. The corroplast is "free" building material- Just wait for election time! If you want to check out my lumber mill it's in the "Building Forum" under the title "New saw mill for Iron Island." Hope this helps. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just stopped at the local lumber yard and tried to explain to a kid what I was building as we walked around the yard. He hooked me up with a stack of Acrylic (plexiglass) scraps (perfect sizes for this) 2 4'x4' hardy boards (corners dinged) stack of treated boards, a dozen+ different colored shingles and a pound of 2" screws for ONLY $15! Now I need glue, exterior paint and what else? lol


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice score at the lumber yard. To me, one of the more rewarding pleasures of the hobby is to make structures out of nothing. None of my structures are what you called detailed, but they are generally convincing and visitors generally understand what they are looking at. 

I use a lot of Sears Weatherbeater Paint. There is a Sears Hardware Store very close to me, and there is usually a pretty good stock of mismatched paints that are typically $2-$5 a gallon. Most materials will hold up pretty well if painted. However sometimes sitting directly on the ground can cause decay in some wooden structures. 

Materials I use.....

Coroplast (Campaign signs) Cedar Boards, Treated Lumber, Blue Foam insulation board, Concrete blocks, Shingles. 


Here are some simple structures on the Elm Creek in Newark, DE. 

#1 COL Tom's BBQ and Burgers....Cedar Siding........Next to that Mrs. Deaver's Rooming House....Coroplast The Street is rolled asphalt shingling. Upgraded $5 bird houses in the background. 




#2 Lumbrook Station is made from a coroplast political signs. I love democracy. Windows are cut from a fluorescent lighting grid with shiny black plastic for the "glass". I do not light the interior of my structures. 



#3 Woodlawn Coal Company is made from a variety of cheap materials. The main body is a concrete block (that should hold up I hope). It is covered with plastic from a landscape flower container. That is a 4x4 Pressure Treated post coming out. The roof is made from the metal of my old chimney pipe that was on the outdoor potbelly stove. It had that nice rusted weather look that I wanted. The windows are cut from a landscape tomato plant basket. Is it realistic? Not hardly. Does it convey the feeling of a coal loadout?...YES. Other factories are made from bricks, concrete blocks and PT lumber. Whatever is available. 



Making something out of nothing.....
Tom


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One other thing about Colorado Model Structures. You can combine them to make other structures. ( Bash) This is done very easily. 

I have just about one of every building they have. I also got spares of their windows and doors to use on other buildings that I may build. 

JJ


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom, I think your buildings are great!!! Really nice job on them. I got a kick out of your using rolled roofing material for roads. I have been using that for roads and other paved surfaces for many years. My mainline even has rolled roofing material under the track for ballast and for "killing the weeds and fire ants".

Anyway, I think your railroad looks really nice there in Newark Delaware.

Ed


----------

